# New to the craft from oklahoma



## Derek Harvey (Oct 13, 2014)

Hey brothers. My name is Derek. I'm new to the craft. I'm glad to be here to meet other brothers and make new friends. I look forward to using this app to help improve myself in masonry.


----------



## kastonw (Oct 13, 2014)

Welcome Brother


----------



## Glen Cook (Oct 13, 2014)

Which Lodge?


----------



## Derek Harvey (Oct 14, 2014)

Daylight lodge# 542


----------



## Glen Cook (Oct 14, 2014)

Derek Harvey said:


> Daylight lodge# 542


I'm a Perpetual Member of Daylight.  I installed my father, Curtis Cook, in the East in that Lodge.


----------



## Derek Harvey (Oct 14, 2014)

What exactly is a perpetual member?


----------



## Derek Harvey (Oct 14, 2014)

I've been in since Oct. 4 so I'm extremely new.


----------



## Glen Cook (Oct 14, 2014)

It is also known as a life member.  I paid a lump sum of dues so that I don't have to pay annual dues.


----------



## crono782 (Oct 14, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Okie Brother!


----------



## dfreybur (Oct 14, 2014)

Derek Harvey said:


> What exactly is a perpetual member?



There are various names.  Perpetual, life, endowed.  The idea is you pay into an interest bearing account.  It pays your dues as long as you live then continues to pay the lodge as long as the lodge lives.  I have purchased endowments in 2 of my 4 lodges so far.


----------



## Derek Harvey (Oct 14, 2014)

Interesting


----------



## MaineMason (Oct 14, 2014)

Perpetual Care (for cemetery graves) I know about but didn't know one could do that in any Grand Lodge jurisdiction. We have it (perpetual care) for many men's graves in my family. In the Grand Lodge of Maine, you can get your dues paid by the lodge at 86.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Oct 16, 2014)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Derek Harvey (Oct 16, 2014)

Thank you brothers. I know this all takes its time, but man am I ready to get my MM and get really started. Just memorizing the material to get to FC.


----------



## Derek Harvey (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm ready to do my part.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 18, 2014)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Glen Cook (Oct 18, 2014)

Let me know when your MM is.  I may be able to come back.


----------



## Derek Harvey (Oct 18, 2014)

I will do that


----------

